# entrusted toolbar entfernen



## RayasVati (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo. wie oben schon steht.....

In der Systemsteuerung steht nichts drin. Dann hab ich den Spybot S&D geladen und der findet das auch nicht. Was kann ich da tun? Das geht garnich


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter:

Entrusted Toolbar und DVDVideoSoftTB Toolbar lassen sich nicht deinstaliern - Trojaner-Board


----------



## RayasVati (22. Mai 2013)

bekomm es nicht  weg


----------



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2013)

Abgehakt


----------

